# 3 years for sex assaults of girl cadets



## RussBar119 (27 Nov 2011)

http://m.en.canoe.ca/news/crime/19020531



> COLD LAKE, Alta. – A former Canadian Forces member on a base in northeastern Alberta has been sentenced to three years in a federal penitentiary for assaulting three teenage girl cadets at a summer camp.
> The three victims, aged 16 to 19, were assaulted on Aug. 1, 2010 while attending a cadet training camp in Cold Lake, Alta., 300 kilometres northwest of Edmonton.
> Ex-Cpl. Alex Lough, a former member of 1 Air Maintenance Squadron at CFB Cold Lake, will serve 34 months, having been given two months off his sentence for time already served.
> Lough switched his plea to guilty on the fourth day of the trial, after witnesses testified against him.
> ...



3 years is not enough for the damage these incidents cause for the victims, families, image of the CF and the Cadet movement.


----------



## medicineman (27 Nov 2011)

WOW...this guy was a neighbour of mine when he was a teenager.  Can only shake my head.

MM


----------



## Thompson_JM (28 Nov 2011)

What a Dirtbag..... 

Hope this PoS makes some nice new "Friends" in Prison....  

Maybe somone can do the same thing to him....


----------



## shreenan (28 Nov 2011)

Well this is just grate for the whole Cadet Movement, just as the campaign to get more youth involved was starting to work. I really hope that parents don’t second guess the creditability of Cadets.


----------



## Edward Campbell (28 Nov 2011)

Tommy said:
			
		

> What a Dirtbag.....
> 
> Hope this PoS makes some nice new "Friends" in Prison....
> 
> Maybe somone can do the same thing to him....




I know you are expressing frustration with a _system_ which failed (again) to protect children, but wishing that sort of thing on another person puts you in the same league with them.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Nov 2011)

shreenan said:
			
		

> Well this is just grate great for the whole Cadet Movement, just as the campaign to get more youth involved was starting to work. I really hope that parents don’t second guess the creditability of Cadets.


(Fixed your typo for you)  Once the media coverage dies down, and the media move onto the next bright shiny thing, I think most people will realize that this is one pretty bad apple in a pretty big group.



			
				E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Tommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point well made, E.R.C.


----------



## Strike (28 Nov 2011)

This from elsewher.  Note that they state that he wasn't part of the cadet movement.

25 Nov 11 News Release



> Alex Lough Sentenced Following Court Martial
> 
> COLD LAKE, ALBERTA–(Marketwire – Nov. 25, 2011) – Commander Peter Lamont, a Canadian Forces military judge, has sentenced ex-Corporal Alex Lough to a 34-month term of imprisonment in connection with the assault of three females at the Cold Lake Cadet Summer Training Centre on August 1, 2010.
> 
> ...



- mod edit to change link (same content) IAW site owner instructions -


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Nov 2011)

Why be prohibited from handling or owning firearms for 10 years, was there a weapon involved?

Is it pretty much normal for someone found guilty of sexual assault to have a weapons ban placed on them?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Nov 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Why be prohibited from handling or owning firearms for 10 years, was there a weapon involved?
> 
> Is it pretty much normal for someone found guilty of sexual assault to have a weapons ban placed on them?



Almost any charge under the criminal code, doesn't matter what for, comes with a weapons prohibition nowdays. Just part of that great liberal social experiment to disarm everyone in the country except police and military.


----------



## J.J (28 Nov 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Why be prohibited from handling or owning firearms for 10 years, was there a weapon involved?
> 
> Is it pretty much normal for someone found guilty of sexual assault to have a weapons ban placed on them?



The prohibition and DNA are generally requested for all violent offences. If you were convicted of Impaired Operation it is doubtful a weapons prohibition would be applied


----------



## Tank Troll (28 Nov 2011)

Not near enough time for what he did.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Nov 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Almost any charge under the criminal code, doesn't matter what for, comes with a weapons prohibition nowdays. Just part of that great liberal social experiment to disarm everyone in the country except police and military.



I'm sure being told he isn't allowed weapons will be enough to stop him from commiting violent crimes in the future.
Same way taking away someones licence stops drinking and driving.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Nov 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> I'm sure being told he isn't allowed weapons will be enough to stop him from commiting violent crimes in the future.
> Same way taking away someones licence stops drinking and driving.



It may not be enough to stop the offender from assaulting someone with a weapon, but if there is a prohibition in place then the proverbial "book" can be thorwn at them.

There is much debate over the effect of incarceration - does it rehabilitate criminals? I'd say no - and I am a Correctional Officer - but it does keep them from offending against the public for the time they are in jail.
Too short in some cases.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (28 Nov 2011)

RussBar119 said:
			
		

> http://m.en.canoe.ca/news/crime/19020531
> 
> 3 years is not enough for the damage these incidents cause for the victims, families, image of the CF and the Cadet movement.


I fully agree.  Even though no manner of punishment I'm sure can make these young girls feel fully whole again, at least a severe punishment could have the effect of seeing some justice done on their behalf.  A short sentence to truly effect punishment just has the potential added effect of causing more stress to the victims by them feeling that the system failed them.


----------



## x-grunt (28 Nov 2011)

Having read this I want to applaud the cadet instructor who, knowing the offender may prey on one of her charges, apparently sacrificed her own well-being to prevent this. Maybe she could have fought him off, and maybe not - but the initial article seems to indicate she protected her cadets by allowing herself to be assaulted. That's a courageous act, she had no way of knowing what the offender was capable of. I don't know what kind of recognition could be given for her selflessness, but she earned it.


----------



## Tank Troll (28 Nov 2011)

x-grunt said:
			
		

> Having read this I want to applaud the cadet instructor who, knowing the offender may prey on one of her charges, apparently sacrificed her own well-being to prevent this. Maybe she could have fought him off, and maybe not - but the initial article seems to indicate she protected her cadets by allowing herself to be assaulted. That's a courageous act, she had no way of knowing what the offender was capable of. I don't know what kind of recognition could be given for her selflessness, but she earned it.



You are quite correct I don't know many people that would put them selves through that for others.


----------



## ReneeClaude (28 Nov 2011)

x-grunt said:
			
		

> Having read this I want to applaud the cadet instructor who, knowing the offender may prey on one of her charges, apparently sacrificed her own well-being to prevent this. Maybe she could have fought him off, and maybe not - but the initial article seems to indicate she protected her cadets by allowing herself to be assaulted. That's a courageous act, she had no way of knowing what the offender was capable of. I don't know what kind of recognition could be given for her selflessness, but she earned it.



Very well said. I hope they do recognize this act of courage.


----------



## RussBar119 (29 Nov 2011)

She did what I hope any Instructor of Cadets; civilian, Officer or NCO would do. Put the safety and well being of children above their own. I agree we should recognize and support this Instructor for courage shown.


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Nov 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I know you are expressing frustration with a _system_ which failed (again) to protect children, but wishing that sort of thing on another person puts you in the same league with them.




No, I'm expressing frustration with a society that continues to waste taxpayer dollars on Feral creatures such as this...  And quite frankly I could care less about occupying moral high ground at this point. I certainly wont loose any sleep if he were to suffer some sort of unfortunate happening while incarcerated... 





			
				RussBar119 said:
			
		

> She did what I hope any Instructor of Cadets; civilian, Officer or NCO would do. Put the safety and well being of children above their own. I agree we should recognize and support this Instructor for courage shown.



Agreed 100%, Though I'm not sure if she would want recognition which would remind her of the incident... She is certainly deserving of it for showing the Courage to do that.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Nov 2011)

Tommy said:
			
		

> No, I'm expressing frustration with a society that continues to waste taxpayer dollars on Feral creatures such as this...  And quite frankly I could care less about occupying moral high ground at this point. I certainly wont loose any sleep if he were to suffer some sort of unfortunate happening while incarcerated...



Seeing as you can't take a hint, let me clarify it for you.

We don't condone talk of back alley justice, or similar wishes, on this site. We don't care what YOU want to occupy, it's not your site or rules.

That's the way it is. Don't like it, don't participate.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 Nov 2011)

Seen


----------



## Pusser (29 Nov 2011)

x-grunt said:
			
		

> Having read this I want to applaud the cadet instructor who, knowing the offender may prey on one of her charges, apparently sacrificed her own well-being to prevent this. Maybe she could have fought him off, and maybe not - but the initial article seems to indicate she protected her cadets by allowing herself to be assaulted. That's a courageous act, she had no way of knowing what the offender was capable of. I don't know what kind of recognition could be given for her selflessness, but she earned it.



There's also something to be said for the cadet who kicked him off and the wherewithall to call 911.

On a related note, anyone can nominate a person for a Bravery Award:  http://www.gg.ca/document.aspx?id=70


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (29 Nov 2011)

Tommy said:
			
		

> ...Though I'm not sure if she would want recognition which would remind her of the incident... She is certainly deserving of it for showing the Courage to do that.



That's what I hope for in this situation.

I'm sure that this Lady, (even doing what she did), probably doesn't really want a medal 3 or 4 four years after the fact.

God Bless Her, and I applaud her for what she's done, but maybe she doesn't want to talk about it/relive it/have to tell people/the press about it ad neaseum.

Anybody who pressures her to relive her nightmare can go to Hell, as far as I'm concerned.

(_Would you want your Sister/Aunt/Mom/Wife/Daughter to have to talk publically about something like that?_)

Just sayin'


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Nov 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> That's what I hope for in this situation.
> 
> I'm sure that this Lady, (even doing what she did), probably doesn't really want a medal 3 or 4 four years after the fact.
> 
> ...



I'm sure there could be someone who might be able Try to argue that it may help with the grief process...   


That being said, I'm not in that Camp....  Let her deal with the demons in a private manner.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Nov 2011)

Noble intentions aside.

Let's just stop all the guessing and conjecture and leave it to the proper authorities, who I'm quite sure have not just sent her home after camp and forgotten about her.

Who knows. Maybe she might even be a member here. If so, I'm sure she doesn't need to read a new response every time she visits.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

